# Lüfter entkoppeln selfmade ?



## Cionara (5. September 2008)

*Lüfter entkoppeln selfmade ?*

Hat wer vllt. ne Idee wie man ohne großen Aufwand seine Lüfter entkoppeln kann ohne sich diese Gummidinger für 90 Cent und 7 Euro Versand zu holn ?
Hab da vllt. an Kabelbinder oder andere Seilkonstruktionen gedacht


----------



## Fifadoc (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüfter entkoppeln selfmade ?*

Kabelbinder dürfte nicht so pralle sein, da sie zu starr sind.
aber wenn du irgendwie gummiartige masse hast wie 2-3mm dicke dichtungsringe oder so, dann montier den Lüster mit Band (Nähgarn, Paketschnur, halt was zum Binden) am Gehäuse und pack die Gummiteile dazuwischen. 

Optimal wären es ringe, damit du die schnur durchziehen kannst.
das sollte eigentlich funzen, da dann der Lüfter keinen direkten kontakt mehr hat und das Gummi die meiste vibration auffängt.


----------



## kays (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüfter entkoppeln selfmade ?*

Gaaaaaaanz einfach, ich habe es leider selber noch nicht ausprobiert doch Bekante von mir machen sich Entkoppler sei es für Lüfter, Radis, Pumpen u.s.w selber.

Du nimmst dir eine Nuß Deiner Wahl von einer Ratsche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann nimmst du Silikon (farbe egal, was dir eben gefällt) und füllst die Nuß damit aus, wenn möglich ohne Lufteinschlüsse. 

Nun steckst du nur noch einen Nagel oder Ähnliches in die mitte und lässt es aushärten 24/48 Stunden. Wenn alles trocken ist ziehst du es einfach aus der Nuß raus und Schneidest es in gleich große Stücke, so breit wie du es eben haben willst. FERTIG und was am wichtigstem ist: selber gemacht 

Wenn du willst mach ich dir morgen mal ein Kleines HowTo mit Bildern dann kann nix mehr schief gehen.

gruß kays


----------



## Cionara (6. September 2008)

*AW: Lüfter entkoppeln selfmade ?*

Juhu das aber süß von dir 

Bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## kays (6. September 2008)

*AW: Lüfter entkoppeln selfmade ?*

Dann schau mal rein:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ter-hdd-s-pumpen-u-s-w-selbst-herstellen.html

gruß Kays


----------

